# Back Tension Insight



## BULLETBUSINESS (Dec 11, 2010)

Started shooting indoor through the winter for the first time and loved it. Have hunted for 2-3 years but this was my first target bow. Ended up shooting a hinge but figured out how to rock my hand to make it go off rather than using back tension. Have converted to a Stanislawski Element back tension and have done a lot of reading. I have taken the sight off and shoot blind bale every day, several intervals, maybe 60 arrows total. Question is........can I shoot any of my other releases with my hunting bows while trying to figure this back tension thing out? Don't want to undo anything but am struggling with giving up shooting my other rigs. Thx in advance!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

BB,

Use the same "theory" for all the release styles. Wrist strap, get the trigger into the SECOND joint of the finger NOT on the tip of the finger. Thumb release, get the barrel at the base of the thumb, not the tip of the thumb. Then execute the shot the SAME way you do with a hinge. Use the shoulder.

All can be shot with BT, it is just easier to learn with a hinge rather than a trigger or thumb but the execution is the same.

Arne


----------



## BULLETBUSINESS (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea but I end up cheating with those handheld, thumbs, etc..... I'm not to be trusted! I really want to know when that shot is going to go off. I'm fine with the BT release as long as I don't put the sight on, after that its a crap shoot whether I'm gonna panic when the pin goes by the target and the shot doesn't go off. Just don't want to "unlearn" what I'm trying to learn with the BT release if I go back to my old ways with the other bows and releases?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: sounds to me like you got a bad case of T.P the release aid alone will not cure this..... you need a program,30 days on a blind bail and a blank bail and lots of work then another 30 on a bridge program is what you need...you cant shoot spots or ANY other target till you get your mind right. you will be wasting your time, and struggling all the way..taking the sight off is not blind bailing..there are a few different ways to shoot a bail..my advice is start now.get on a program stick with it you will be a new better shooter...nothing else will cure this no magic bedtime recordings no release aid no magic cure...simple easy cure used by the best coaches in the world..its boring but it works..


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sooooooo fed up with these 'back tension' problems, regardless of what type of bow you shoot. Here's the deal. Load up your bow and 'set' your shoulders down and lower back(lats) stable. DO NOT PULL or stretch or do anything that does not feel natural and comfortable. Ya take a breath and ya 'set the lats down' to aim as long as it takes. Releasing is NOT a GRAND operation. It's a simple 'knowing', comfort, control and confidence that signals the scapula to squeeze just enough to trigger the release. Forget all the crap about some superficial whip of the hand back behind the head. It's subtle confidence...an F-YOU moment..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

new people just want to learn more or most people.do.. some dont have a shop or a range within miles or a place to chat on new thing they may want to try to learn to better themselves. im sure most if not every coach here is tired of the hows my form , and even the replies which can get pretty wild and ugly on here.they come here for info most dont have a clue,then you got the know it alls who try to give help but in reality do more harm.... others are confused because they were taught by a person who was showed a few things that worked for him but has no clue how to get the issue the shooter has right, most struggle for years because of this. we try to help on here its called archers helping archers..


----------

